
Biologists Home in on Turing Patterns (2013) - Anon84
https://www.quantamagazine.org/biologists-home-in-on-turing-patterns-20130325/
======
dang
If curious see also

Discussed in 2015 (not very well)
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9091997](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9091997)

Discussed at the time (much better):
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5438679](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5438679)

Related from last year:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20895212](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20895212)

Related bit from 2018:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18765224](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18765224)

------
082349872349872
Nice to see a mid-90's page still up:
[http://mrob.com/pub/comp/xmorphia/](http://mrob.com/pub/comp/xmorphia/)

~~~
Breadmaker
[http://mrob.com/pub/comp/xmorphia/ogl/index.html](http://mrob.com/pub/comp/xmorphia/ogl/index.html)
very hypnotic:)

------
rhn_mk1
Thank you! Not 20 minutes ago I was trying to find papers on the topic.

~~~
dr_dshiv
Here is a paper using the Turing mechanism to explain the pattern of 10hz
flicker-induced hallucination (which is a fascinating rabbit hole).
[https://www.pnas.org/content/104/20/8490/tab-figures-
data](https://www.pnas.org/content/104/20/8490/tab-figures-data)

~~~
dpflan
Excellent, thank you for sharing this! I'm curious: do you know of me such
resources / how did you come across this (researcher?)?

~~~
dr_dshiv
Because I'm into Neurotech, psychedelics and history of science. Purkinje
(famous neuroscientist) discovered the flicker-hallucinations effect back in
the 1870s.

